# MFS Supply and Screwguard in bed together....



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Heard the rumor for years but not i found evidence. At least the CEO of MFS has the last name of Klein. Hard to believe that would be a coincidence....

http://www.chamberofcommerce.com/solon-oh/8492431-mfs-supply/


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

They also own the Leonard Insurance company. Its 1 of 3 approved insurance agents.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Heard the rumor for years but not i found evidence. At least the CEO of MFS has the last name of Klein. Hard to believe that would be a coincidence....
> 
> http://www.chamberofcommerce.com/solon-oh/8492431-mfs-supply/


He's Bob's brother. It is NOT a coincidence.......:no::no:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

All in the family... nothin wrong with that... at least not yet...lol


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

isn't the rumor that bargin locks was started by Maxium scammed money from contractors.


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

Or the fact that both companies corporate offices are within 25 miles of each other?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No, it is no coincidence. MFS used to have a large ad on the Safeguard Vendor Web. It is all the company store boys.
MFS screwed up an order for us a few months ago that nearly cost us a client, and we will no longer do business with them.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I herd it was his SON and when dad and son had a falling out it was time for the son to figure out how to make $$. FAs on the other hand can't figure which way to roll the dollar for their crack smoking. They quit sending out lockboxes apperantly and then the former supplier was left with INVENTORY contracted for FAS to purchase! Get ready. FAS then works a deal with another supplier to have an exclusive deal for the vendors. Talk about FAS NOT caring WHO they throw under the bus !! The former LBX supplier is PISSed and righfully so I say.


----------



## IrishREO (Feb 23, 2013)

*PP Materials*

We've started using PP Materials. They have better pricing and customer service.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> I herd it was his SON and when dad and son had a falling out it was time for the son to figure out how to make $$. FAs on the other hand can't figure which way to roll the dollar for their crack smoking. They quit sending out lockboxes apperantly and then the former supplier was left with INVENTORY contracted for FAS to purchase! Get ready. FAS then works a deal with another supplier to have an exclusive deal for the vendors. Talk about FAS NOT caring WHO they throw under the bus !! The former LBX supplier is PISSed and righfully so I say.


 
Ahhh, FAS I still have a box of there blue lock boxes and there stupid colored stickers on them!:thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm thinking that is about as close to being collusion as you can get iwthout actually violating the Sherman Act....


----------

